# Ultrabreeze bee suit



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I LOVE my Ultrabreeze bee suit.

I don't wear a suit most of the time, but when I have, I wore the typical overalls. The bees were able to sting through the suits and the suits were hot and uncomfortable. I've got some bees that are aggressive, but I keep them around because they are tremendous honey producers. Suiting up was a hassle, but a necessary evil.

This spring I decided I'd treat myself to a new suit. The other suits I owned (overalls) were acquired when I bought out retired beekeepers and for the most part, the used bee suits (mostly) fit. Well, kind of, sort of, fit. But many had holes (thank God for duct tape) and I didn't care for the way I had to take off my boots to get the suit on. Bending over to pick something up wasn't comfortable either.

The Ultrabreeze suit has zippers for getting the suit on and off easily, taking a leak in the bushes, digging my cell phone out of my pocket. The velcro makes the suit bee-proof and as I've dug into some aggressive hives, the suit is sting-proof. It's getting to the point where I like wearing it most of the time! The suit is very comfortable.

Downside? These suits are not cheap. But they are well worth the money. Remember the fool knows the price of everything and the value of nothing. I figured the suit was well worth the honey I had to sell to afford it.

I bought my suit from Ozark Bee Supply http://www.ozarkbees.com/ and you can read the info for different products at http://www.goldenbreeze.net/

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Lucy (Sep 12, 2010)

1st week I had mine, I melted a hole in the sleeve...darn smokers.


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

I just got my jacket today.Fits good,looks great,I cant wait to try it out.I ordered it online and it showed up about 3 days later.Great turnaround time.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Tornadoes, floods and straight-line winds have devastated many of my bees yards this spring. Hives are turned over and bees in a horrible mood. I put on my suit and went to work resetting the yards. These suits are bee-proof, sting-proof and a comfort to wear. In my book, my suit paid for itself with my ability to work bees in some of the worst weather. 

Why didn't I buy one of these years ago?

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## ranchonodinero (Mar 20, 2011)

I might add that Stephani at Honeymoon Apiaries was very accommodating in making sure I had a suit to fit my height requirements. Excellent people to work with and a great suit!


----------



## jtow (Mar 30, 2011)

Do you that own these prefer the jacket or the full suit?


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

It depends on your needs. I don't see the need for a full suit. And I do cut out and so on. I very rarely get stung in the legs. But I am a painter so I have a lots of white pants. 
David


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a jacket and love it, like Smoke I don't need a full suit. ALSO....I am a big guy 6'5" 330 and my jacket fits perfectly!!


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

I got one of the suits at the same meeting Grant did. It was not cheap, but it was worth it. I have a couple of hives that really don't like to be worked, and they simply can't get through the suit. It is so nice to be cool while working a hive, and the ventiliation on this suit makes a huge difference. It will be really nice in July/August to work bees in this with shorts on underneath.


----------



## Naymond Rae (Sep 21, 2011)

Looooove my ultra breeze suit..


----------



## beesimex (May 7, 2007)

Just placed an order for a jacket, it is my birthday preset.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

An Ultrabreeze suit is on my Christmas wish list. I thought at first about just getting the jacket, but then I realized if I got the suit, I could wear shorts underneath, rather than jeans. Seems like I'd be cooler that way. Any comments on that?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have both. I wear the jacket a lot more because it's much handier. On a really hot day, with a day's worth of beekeeping ahead of me, I wear the full suit with only a pair of shorts under it. MUCH cooler, yes. I still use the jacket more, especially for a short job in the beeyard.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

Good point, Michael. Thanks ... I'll ponder on that.

I can also add, regardless of the bee suit, it's not a good idea on a hot day to go straight from checking hives to unloading hay bales. A break in between to cool down and drink a big glass of water is a much smarter move. I got heat stress this summer -- pounding heart, lightheaded, and couldn't catch my breath -- from pulling that exact stunt.


----------

